
A Response to the New Yorkers “Is America Headed for a New Kind of Civil War?” - TKWasRight
https://steemit.com/news/@emperortefera/a-response-to-the-new-yorkers-is-america-headed-for-a-new-kind-of-civil-war
======
TKWasRight
Here is a link to the referenced article:
[https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/is-america-
headed-f...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/is-america-headed-for-a-
new-kind-of-civil-war)

